# 9 weeks to go!!



## big silver back

Just thought i'd post this progress pic up to see what you all think, i got 9 weeks left until show day, hoping to drop another stone by then i hope im on track!!! :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

looking masive mate!

could do with a bit of a shave before the show though


----------



## WillOdling

Looks fantastic mate, a massive contrast from your avi!


----------



## Lois_Lane

I literally said "FFS what a bastard" lol. Looking very impressive mate!


----------



## FATBOY

wow huge bro and you have come down loads id love to see a full body shot


----------



## roy

Beast.. keep at it and you will smash it!!!


----------



## Ser

Holy sh1t!!!!!! Well done!

Agree about having a shave though:laugh:


----------



## big silver back

solidcecil said:


> looking masive mate!
> 
> could do with a bit of a shave before the show though


 Ha ha hate being prickly after it tho! thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Wildbill said:


> Looks fantastic mate, a massive contrast from your avi!


 Thanks mate, i was a bit of a porker in that pic!


----------



## ashie1986

nice mate fukin huge

do you have a before and after of your cut mate?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Looking good mate, keep it up and see you in September :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Lois_Lane said:


> I literally said "FFS what a bastard" lol. Looking very impressive mate!


Thats exactly what i say when i see a pic you post up!! thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## kgb

Hope you make it this time, your going to be a tremendous package.

Best of luck.


----------



## big silver back

FATBOY said:


> wow huge bro and you have come down loads id love to see a full body shot


I'll try and get one up in a few weeks cheers mate



roy said:


> Beast.. keep at it and you will smash it!!!


 Hope your right mate :confused1: thanks


----------



## big silver back

Mrs Weeman said:


> Holy sh1t!!!!!! Well done!
> 
> Agree about having a shave though:laugh:


I know im a hairy F......!! :lol: cheers


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Looking good mate, keep it up and see you in September :thumb:


 Look forward to speaking again, thanks butty


----------



## big silver back

ashie1986 said:


> nice mate fukin huge
> 
> do you have a before and after of your cut mate?


 I got a pic where im 22st i keep it on the frige now!!! i'll try and post it :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

kgb said:


> Hope you make it this time, your going to be a tremendous package.
> 
> Best of luck.


 thank you mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

ruaidhri said:


> Wow, your chest is unreal! Hope you nail your condition for the show  . What show you doing?


 Yeah me too!, Ukbff welsh mate


----------



## Ash1981

Fvcking Monster

well done:thumb:


----------



## WWR

you chose your name well - you really are a biiiiig mother...

jealous!!!


----------



## Milky

Just showed my Mrs your pic and told her NOW THAT'S BIG !!

Looking awesome mate, respect and reps.


----------



## 54und3r5

Holy Sheeeaaait!!! NICE WORK!!


----------



## big silver back

ash1981 said:


> Fvcking Monster
> 
> well done:thumb:


 Cheers mate 



WWR said:


> you chose your name well - you really are a biiiiig mother...
> 
> jealous!!!


If i lose much more weight i'll have to change it!!! :laugh: thanks mate


----------



## big silver back

gemilky69 said:


> Just showed my Mrs your pic and told her NOW THAT'S BIG !!
> 
> Looking awesome mate, respect and reps.


 Thanks for that mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

54und3r5 said:


> Holy Sheeeaaait!!! NICE WORK!!


 Nice one butty :thumbup1:


----------



## WWR

big silver back said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> If i lose much more weight i'll have to change it!!! :laugh: thanks mate


Yeh, to Big Ripped as fcuk Silverback



oh and i forgot to rep you lol


----------



## big silver back

WWR said:


> Yeh, to Big Ripped as fcuk Silverback
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i forgot to rep you lol


Ha ha yeah thats got a nice ring to it!!!! thanks a lot mate


----------



## Lois_Lane

big silver back said:


> Ha ha yeah thats got a nice ring to it!!!! thanks a lot mate


 Just to help you out mate if you hit the multi-quote button you can respond to many posts at once saving you making individual posts for each reply


----------



## big silver back

Lois_Lane said:


> Just to help you out mate if you hit the multi-quote button you can respond to many posts at once saving you making individual posts for each reply


 Oops, thanks mate i aint very good at this computer thing, i get on my wifes nerves asking her to help me all the time!! :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane

big silver back said:


> Oops, thanks mate i aint very good at this computer thing, i get on my wifes nerves asking her to help me all the time!! :whistling:


 Trust me took me a while also. I have my wife fix my computer whenever i manage to crash it, which is pretty often:lol:

Yep just hit multi-quote for each post you want to reply to then hit new reply


----------



## spiderpants

looking enormous mate.

wax! dont shave. . . . . .no prickly grow back stage


----------



## big silver back

spiderpants said:


> looking enormous mate.
> 
> wax! dont shave. . . . . .no prickly grow back stage


Waxing.... ouch!!! ha ha i'll take it under advisment :lol: thanks mate


----------



## bigbear21

looking massive any chance of more pics would love to see your back legs etc given me inspiration imo i wouldnt wax regoing hairs can grow in and can give you really bad spots last thing you want the day of the show


----------



## kirkelliott

lookin good mate! looking forward to seeing your progress!!

kirk =]


----------



## 3752

looking good mate and with 9 weeks left to go.....


----------



## big silver back

bigbear21 said:


> looking massive any chance of more pics would love to see your back legs etc given me inspiration imo i wouldnt wax regoing hairs can grow in and can give you really bad spots last thing you want the day of the show


Thanks for the advice mate, i'm not going to shave until the last week anyway, even tho i should! I'll get some more pics up soon:thumb:



kirkelliott said:


> lookin good mate! looking forward to seeing your progress!!
> 
> kirk =]


 thank you mate


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> looking good mate and with 9 weeks left to go.....


Thanks Paul its good to hear that off one of the top competitors in britain :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Awesome package there mate

Who's prepping you or you going it alone??

Good luck with the rest of the prep bsb:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

You deffo have the wow factor, I was like WTF when I saw your pic, looking top notch mate!


----------



## big silver back

tel3563 said:


> Awesome package there mate
> 
> Who's prepping you or you going it alone??
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the prep bsb:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, nobody prepping me just did a bit of research and trial and error. I know the last 2 weeks is the tricky part and i hope i get it right :confused1:


----------



## big silver back

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> You deffo have the wow factor, I was like WTF when I saw your pic, looking top notch mate!


 Thank you for that mate, apreciate it :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

F&cking hell!!! :thumb:

9 weeks... you doing the Midlands mate? If so I'll be the one cowering in your shadow! What class?


----------



## big silver back

defdaz said:


> F&cking hell!!! :thumb:
> 
> 9 weeks... you doing the Midlands mate? If so I'll be the one cowering in your shadow! What class?


Inters over 90s, but im doing the port talbot the week before, those pics were taken last week, what class you doin mate? i'll be at the midlands show, i'll give you a bit of support :thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey

Awsome physique mate some serious mass u have, good luck with the diet look forward to seeing you up there. :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

big silver back said:


> Inters over 90s, but im doing the port talbot the week before, those pics were taken last week, what class you doin mate? i'll be at the midlands show, i'll give you a bit of support :thumbup1:


Ah cool the Port Talbot! I think I'll be going to that show to watch so I'll be doing the same for you from the cheap seats. :thumb:

Not sure what class mate, probably the under 90s. No end in sight for weight loss :confused1: :crying:


----------



## Rotsocks

Some great mass there.

As said if you can nail your condition you will do well.

Looking forward to more update pics.

All the best.


----------



## weeman

looking fuking awesome big butty,and at 9 weeks out,your nailing your sh1t this time mate,god help anyone you go up against,i DO NOT envy them!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat

Looking massive mate, and i have to mention "What a humble guy you are in your older posts" most of ppl here if they hold on to half amount of mass you have they would have been focken arrogant @ssholes.


----------



## StephenC

Seen the pics down at Weeman's earlier.... simply awesome mate, get shaved n hit the sunbeds n start showing off :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

I was impressed enough to interrupt the lads to show them the pic! :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I was impressed enough to *interrupt the lads* to show them the pic! :thumb:


You say that as though we were upto something:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## frowningbudda

I agree with Mikazagreat,

you come across like a top bloke,

you deserve to do well 

You will do some damage


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> You say that as though we were upto something:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling: I'm saying nothing:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> :whistling: :whistling: I'm saying nothing:whistling:
> 
> :lol:


wishfull thinking will get you nowhere:tongue:


----------



## XJPX

dammnn lookin awesome, im gonna hav to work even harder now tht im gonna b up against u


----------



## big silver back

clarkey said:


> Awsome physique mate some serious mass u have, good luck with the diet look forward to seeing you up there. :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate :thumb:



defdaz said:


> Ah cool the Port Talbot! I think I'll be going to that show to watch so I'll be doing the same for you from the cheap seats. :thumb:
> 
> Not sure what class mate, probably the under 90s. No end in sight for weight loss :confused1: :crying:


 I know what u mean, there always seems to be more fat to come off!!


----------



## big silver back

Rotsocks said:


> Some great mass there.
> 
> As said if you can nail your condition you will do well.
> 
> Looking forward to more update pics.
> 
> All the best.


 Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> looking fuking awesome big butty,and at 9 weeks out,your nailing your sh1t this time mate,god help anyone you go up against,i DO NOT envy them!!!


There you go again making me feel good!! ha ha Im not expected to much if i make the top 3 i'll be over the moon mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Mikazagreat said:


> Looking massive mate, and i have to mention "What a humble guy you are in your older posts" most of ppl here if they hold on to half amount of mass you have they would have been focken arrogant @ssholes.


 Thanks mate, i know what your sayin there are plenty of pr1cks in the game, we are all doing the same thing and we all do our best, nobody is above anyone else imo


----------



## big silver back

StephenC said:


> Seen the pics down at Weeman's earlier.... simply awesome mate, get shaved n hit the sunbeds n start showing off :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate:thumbup1:



Mrs Weeman said:


> I was impressed enough to interrupt the lads to show them the pic! :thumb:


 And got knows they got enough on their plates at the moment :whistling:



frowningbudda said:


> I agree with Mikazagreat,
> 
> you come across like a top bloke,
> 
> you deserve to do well
> 
> You will do some damage


 Thank you appreciate it mate


----------



## big silver back

XJPX said:


> dammnn lookin awesome, im gonna hav to work even harder now tht im gonna b up against u


Please dont tell me we are in the same show!!!! mg:


----------



## sizar

Looking Amazing Big man .. Keep up the good work.. I feel your pain about shaving mate.. sucks being hairy but it has to be taken care of so get down and get some wax on you lol

good luck


----------



## XJPX

big silver back said:


> Please dont tell me we are in the same show!!!! mg:


no but hopefulli we will meet at the brits  , and shush u bigggg [email protected] ur gonan hav a gd amount of muscle on me......how tall r u?.. x


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, nobody prepping me just did a bit of research and trial and error. I know the last 2 weeks is the tricky part and i hope i get it right :confused1:


one bit of advice would be that if you look good 7-10 days out then don't cahnge a thing just keep doing what your doing....


----------



## MXD

LOL ACE! I'm 9 weeks out aswell ukbff midlands?


----------



## Guest

fook me! i want your pecs!

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## MXD

big silver back said:


> Inters over 90s, but im doing the port talbot the week before, those pics were taken last week, what class you doin mate? i'll be at the midlands show, i'll give you a bit of support :thumbup1:


Ahh wiked see you there mate!


----------



## JB74

looking Awesome BSB, i am a hairy bastaxd as well lmao:beer:


----------



## SALKev

Er....WOW.


----------



## doylejlw

looking awesome mate. Good luck with the show.


----------



## big silver back

sizar said:


> Looking Amazing Big man .. Keep up the good work.. I feel your pain about shaving mate.. sucks being hairy but it has to be taken care of so get down and get some wax on you lol
> 
> good luck


 Thanks mate, still dont know about the waxing tho! :laugh:



parmos said:


> looking Awesome BSB, i am a hairy bastaxd as well lmao:beer:


 Ha ha not good is it!! cheers mate


----------



## big silver back

XJPX said:


> no but hopefulli we will meet at the brits  , and shush u bigggg [email protected] ur gonan hav a gd amount of muscle on me......how tall r u?.. x


Dont think i'll make it as far as the brits mate, but its a nice thought!! Im 5ft 7ins mate, not that tall and i dont think im carrying more muscle than you!! good luck with your prep mate i'll be at the brits whatever giving you some support anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> one bit of advice would be that if you look good 7-10 days out then don't cahnge a thing just keep doing what your doing....


 Thats very good advice mate, thanks appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

MXD said:


> LOL ACE! I'm 9 weeks out aswell ukbff midlands?


 Good luck with your prep mate, what class you doing? i'll see you there!!! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

mikex101 said:


> fook me! i want your pecs!
> 
> Good luck :thumb:





SALKev said:


> Er....WOW.





doylejlw said:


> looking awesome mate. Good luck with the show.


 Cheers guys, thanks for your comments :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

As always looking awesome mate 

Bloody annoying your so big LMFAO


----------



## pira

Looking awesome mate, all the best at your show and get those pics ups!


----------



## smurphy

Very impressive mate, good luck with the comp (and the waxing:no: lol)


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk i missed the start of this lol going by your av i allways thought fuking ell just another fat guy on the site but fuk! buddy! fuk! what weight do you aim to comp at?


----------



## phenom82

Fukinhell!!!!!


----------



## big silver back

jw007 said:


> As always looking awesome mate
> 
> Bloody annoying your so big LMFAO


 You would know being so big yourself!!! :lol: Thanks mate


----------



## big silver back

pira said:


> Looking awesome mate, all the best at your show and get those pics ups!





smurphy said:


> Very impressive mate, good luck with the comp (and the waxing:no: lol)


 Thank you guys, more pics soon :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What u weighing mate? 230?


 Just under at the moment



big_jim_87 said:


> fuk i missed the start of this lol going by your av i allways thought fuking ell just another fat guy on the site but fuk! buddy! fuk! what weight do you aim to comp at?


Yeah i am a bit on the fat side in my avi! hoping to compete at around 210 mate, struggling to get down at the moment tho


----------



## big silver back

phenom82 said:


> Fukinhell!!!!!


 Cheers mate, i think? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## james12345

Look absolutly mahoooosive! any updates?


----------



## big silver back

A quick update pic, 5 weeks out and still haven't shaved!! lol


----------



## Bricktop1436114614

looking huge mate, your gonna need 2 people working 12 hour back to back shifts for a good 3 days to remove that hair


----------



## big silver back

Bricktop said:


> looking huge mate, your gonna need 2 people working 12 hour back to back shifts for a good 3 days to remove that hair


 Ha ha cheers mate :lol:


----------



## big silver back

God said:


> Looking huge, sure if you get your condition right you will place well, good luck.


 fingers crossed!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> A quick update pic, 5 weeks out and still haven't shaved!! lol
> 
> View attachment 43111


fuking hell butty!!!! BOOOOOOOOOM your like a different man,really looking the part now matey,v impressive


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> fuking hell butty!!!! BOOOOOOOOOM your like a different man,really looking the part now matey,v impressive


 Thanks butty, still got a bit to come off yet and the clocks ticking but i can see light at the end of the tunnel now :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

you should get sponsored by allied carpets mate


----------



## 3752

definatly on target mate, especially when you think the hair is hiding alot of detail but you can see the condition in your arms.....

good luck with the rest of the prep....


----------



## big silver back

romper stomper said:


> you should get sponsored by allied carpets mate


 :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> definatly on target mate, especially when you think the hair is hiding alot of detail but you can see the condition in your arms.....
> 
> good luck with the rest of the prep....


Thanks mate just hope i can shed this last bit of fat in the next 5 weeks! :confused1:


----------



## hilly

looking very good pal just get that hair shaved lol


----------



## big silver back

hilly said:


> looking very good pal just get that hair shaved lol


 Ha ha eveyones telling me to shave but im trying to stick it out as long as possible and hopefully look a bit better when i do, cheers mate


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate just hope i can shed this last bit of fat in the next 5 weeks! :confused1:


i don't see a problem with that buddy....if you need a hand in the final weeks give me a shout


----------



## Guest

do you want to borrow my clippers ?????


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> i don't see a problem with that buddy....if you need a hand in the final weeks give me a shout


 Thanks mate much appreciated, i may take you up on that!!! :thumb: is it ok to pm you in a few weeks? its the last week im gonna struggle with :confused1:


----------



## hilly

big silver back said:


> Ha ha eveyones telling me to shave but im trying to stick it out as long as possible and hopefully look a bit better when i do, cheers mate


just remember first time u do it you will get a rash and you need to do it a couple of times for skin to adjust IMO


----------



## big silver back

hilly said:


> just remember first time u do it you will get a rash and you need to do it a couple of times for skin to adjust IMO


ok thanks for the advice mate, maybe i'll have a trim on the weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate much appreciated, i may take you up on that!!! :thumb: is it ok to pm you in a few weeks? its the last week im gonna struggle with :confused1:


yes mate no problem


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

totally understand how you get the name silver back gorrilla !!

built like a gorrilla and hairy just like a gorrilla lol !

absolutely massive mate, hit the conditioning spot on and your a sure winner


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> yes mate no problem


 Thanks mate 



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> totally understand how you get the name silver back gorrilla !!
> 
> built like a gorrilla and hairy just like a gorrilla lol !
> 
> absolutely massive mate, hit the conditioning spot on and your a sure winner


 and i also love bananas!!!! lol (that aint a joke btw) cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

> totally understand how you get the name silver back gorrilla !!
> 
> built like a gorrilla and hairy just like a gorrilla lol !


He ought to have a bit of fun and go down to the local waxing studio and see them all faint


----------



## big silver back

romper stomper said:


> He ought to have a bit of fun and go down to the local waxing studio and see them all faint


 im frightened to see what they would charge me!!! ha ha, i think its a job for my wife she will enjoy putting me through that pain anyway!!:laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> and i also love bananas!!!! lol (that aint a joke btw) cheers mate :thumb:


oh mate thats epic  :laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumb: :thumb : :lol:

walking monster ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

so whats your diet and supplementation like just now then ?

how many cardio sessions you doing a day etc ? you on keto diet or just low carb/ high pro or what ?


----------



## james12345

absolutly huge! arms are in awesome condition.. id definitly seek the advice of an experience competitor... get the condition right and youll do damage mate!


----------



## big silver back

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> so whats your diet and supplementation like just now then ?
> 
> how many cardio sessions you doing a day etc ? you on keto diet or just low carb/ high pro or what ?


Diet is quite basic, around 400g protein a day 200g carbs and 30g of fats, no cheat meals now. Supplement wise, just whey isolate morning after cardio and after training along with some bcaa pre and post workout and thats about it. Cardio 1hr before breakfast and 30mins post workout. Ive kept it the same from the begining of my prep except i started with 400g of carbs and reduced them a little every week.


----------



## big silver back

james12345 said:


> absolutly huge! arms are in awesome condition.. id definitly seek the advice of an experience competitor... get the condition right and youll do damage mate!


Thanks mate


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking very large.

Will look even bigger as the last of the fat comes off.

There was a really hairy chap at the gym a few years ago who had all his body hair waxed off for charity before he competed for the 1st time.

Good luck for the show btw.


----------



## big silver back

Rotsocks said:


> Looking very large.
> 
> Will look even bigger as the last of the fat comes off.
> 
> There was a really hairy chap at the gym a few years ago who had all his body hair waxed off for charity before he competed for the 1st time.
> 
> Good luck for the show btw.


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## micky07

big silver back said:


> A quick update pic, 5 weeks out and still haven't shaved!! lol
> 
> View attachment 43111


An example of pure dedication, quality mate. Well done and good luck.


----------



## big silver back

micky07 said:


> An example of pure dedication, quality mate. Well done and good luck.


 Thanks mate, we all do our best :thumbup1:


----------



## Themanabolic

Amazing mate ! good luck, get the prep right and the show is yours for sure ! biiiiggg barsteward !!!


----------



## big silver back

Themanabolic said:


> Amazing mate ! good luck, get the prep right and the show is yours for sure ! biiiiggg barsteward !!!


 Cheers mate


----------



## Jem

Hahaha you have shocked everyone that has looked in this journal you sly dog ! Loving your work. Looking ace and I wish you all the best with your show.


----------



## big silver back

Jem said:


> Hahaha you have shocked everyone that has looked in this journal you sly dog ! Loving your work. Looking ace and I wish you all the best with your show.


 Thanks jem, i must look better than i think, i think i look crap in my head!!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

your a whole planet away from looking crap you ****!!!


----------



## Guest

> i think i look crap in my head!!!


thats just in your head mate in our heads you look tip freaking top !!!!


----------



## DB

thick as hell mate


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> your a whole planet away from looking crap you ****!!!





romper stomper said:


> thats just in your head mate in our heads you look tip freaking top !!!!





DB said:


> thick as hell mate


Cheers guys, i think its just a bodybuilding thing especaily when dieting!! i think our minds play tricks on us all, 4 weeks out now and i can see im getting leaner and leaner but feel skinnier and skinnier!!! Thanks for your positive comments tho, they are keeping me sane!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

> feel skinnier and skinnier!!!


Skinny - lacking sufficient flesh : very thin : emaciated : lacking usual or desirable bulk, quantity, qualities, or significance

@ Silverback

EPIC FAIL !!!!!!


----------



## big silver back

romper stomper said:


> Skinny - lacking sufficient flesh : very thin : emaciated : lacking usual or desirable bulk, quantity, qualities, or significance
> 
> @ Silverback
> 
> EPIC FAIL !!!!!!


 :sad: :lol:


----------



## FATBOY

wow what potential you have buddy its can only get better for you now , id love to see a leg shot


----------



## defdaz

MONSTER. That is all.


----------



## gearchange

Your sure gonna put the wind up the big boys.Well done and the best of luck to you.


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Mate,your a fu(king unit!!!!! Looking awesome!


----------



## big silver back

FATBOY said:


> wow what potential you have buddy its can only get better for you now , id love to see a leg shot


Thanks mate i'll try and get a leg shot up :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

defdaz said:


> MONSTER. That is all.


  thanks mate, hows your prep going btw?


----------



## big silver back

gearchange said:


> Your sure gonna put the wind up the big boys.Well done and the best of luck to you.


 I dont know about that but its a nice thought!! Thanks mate



Rossy Balboa said:


> Mate,your a fu(king unit!!!!! Looking awesome!


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Holy jebus on a harley... you look freaking awesome... awe inspiring... and I am awe freaking struck... biggest thickest pecks I have seen in a while and just so huge all over...


----------



## big silver back

Greyphantom said:


> Holy jebus on a harley... you look freaking awesome... awe inspiring... and I am awe freaking struck... biggest thickest pecks I have seen in a while and just so huge all over...


 Thanks for the comment mate, thats give me the boost i needed!!!


----------



## big silver back

A quick update pic, a bit on the skinny and flat side due to a few days on zero carbs but getting leaner and oh yes had a bit of a trim!!! :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

fvck me is that an aircraft carrier or a back, those things need CAA approval dont they????


----------



## EssexMalRider

Holy fvck mate! You on the right track there boyo!


----------



## Guest

freaking hell what a difference a de rug makes

can you now fly ???


----------



## glen danbury

looking very thick -awesome


----------



## Dagman72

glen danbury said:


> looking very thick -awesome


Could have not said it better :thumb:


----------



## hilly

wow very impressive


----------



## big silver back

Greyphantom said:


> fvck me is that an aircraft carrier or a back, those things need CAA approval dont they????


 Ha ha more like a hanglider! :whistling:



EssexMalRider said:


> Holy fvck mate! You on the right track there boyo!


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

chilisi said:


> Looking awesome mate. Still looking very thick, even though carbs are low.
> 
> You look alot better with less hair


 Cheers butty :thumbup1:



romper stomper said:


> freaking hell what a difference a de rug makes
> 
> can you now fly ???


 I feel a lot lighter without all that hair, but a lot colder to!!!


----------



## big silver back

glen danbury said:


> looking very thick -awesome


 Thanks mate i'll be happy if i get your conditioning thats for sure!!



Dagman72 said:


> Could have not said it better :thumb:


 Thanks mate :thumb:



hilly said:


> wow very impressive


 Cheers mate, so many good competitors giving me great comments, really appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

chilisi said:


> What show are you competing in mate..?


 ukbff welsh mate, panicing a bit now!!! :cursing:


----------



## Greyphantom

big silver back said:


> ukbff welsh mate, panicing a bit now!!! :cursing:


fvck that, leave the panic up to the other guys when they see you stride on that stage mate... waste will be layed that day... watch out for the gorilla...!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Robw

big silver back said:


> A quick update pic, a bit on the skinny and flat side due to a few days on zero carbs but getting leaner and oh yes had a bit of a trim!!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 43260


Mate you are looking Bang on the money just stick with it now and the top 3 is yours :thumb: im glad im not on stage till next year need some time to catch up :lol: :lol:

Best of luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Greyphantom said:


> fvck that, leave the panic up to the other guys when they see you stride on that stage mate... waste will be layed that day... watch out for the gorilla...!!!! :thumb:


Ha ha, hope your right mate!!!! :whistling:


----------



## big silver back

Robw said:


> Mate you are looking Bang on the money just stick with it now and the top 3 is yours :thumb: im glad im not on stage till next year need some time to catch up :lol: :lol:
> 
> Best of luck mate :thumbup1:


It would be a dream come true to make top 3, but i'll be happy not to look out of place tbh. thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What class you doing? U100`s?


 O90s inters mate


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Hey Matey looking good, keep it clean and tight, your looking spot on for September. :thumb:


----------



## Heineken

Just seen this.. my screen went dark when your pic loaded :lol:

Looking massive in every sense of the word mate!


----------



## SK-XO

Fk sake, looking absolutely huge mate.

Well done, reps!


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Hey Matey looking good, keep it clean and tight, your looking spot on for September. :thumb:


 Cheers butty, coming together a bit now at last!! :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Heineken said:


> Just seen this.. my screen went dark when your pic loaded :lol:
> 
> Looking massive in every sense of the word mate!


Thanks mate 



SK-XO said:


> Fk sake, looking absolutely huge mate.
> 
> Well done, reps!


 Cheers mate, appreciate your comments :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

big silver back said:


> A quick update pic, a bit on the skinny and flat side due to a few days on zero carbs but getting leaner and oh yes had a bit of a trim!!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 43260


i barely noticed you shaved lol :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :bounce: :bounce:

lookin incredible mate  keep it up :beer:


----------



## big silver back

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i barely noticed you shaved lol :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> lookin incredible mate  keep it up :beer:


 Ha ha yeah i didn't think i was that hairy either!!! cheers mate


----------



## sbeast007

looking very good butty

will be going to this show to have a watch never been to one before so well looking forward to it!

best of luck!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

what show is it your doing silverback ?

not seen it in the journal sorry  probs right on the first page isnt it lol ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Whoa wtf??? you look like you've been eating bears........looking HENCH


----------



## pastanchicken

very impressive mate


----------



## big silver back

sbeast007 said:


> looking very good butty
> 
> will be going to this show to have a watch never been to one before so well looking forward to it!
> 
> best of luck!


 You have picked a good one mate, you'll have a great time!! Theres some great guest stars to inc Flex Lewis which im really looking forward to, plus the o90s will be a good class to watch to, Justin Trollope and Jordon Jones which are both stop on so i've heard!! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> what show is it your doing silverback ?
> 
> not seen it in the journal sorry  probs right on the first page isnt it lol ?


The Ukbff welsh mate, o90s inters... Nerves are kicking in now :confused1:


----------



## big silver back

Khaos said:


> Whoa wtf??? you look like you've been eating bears........looking HENCH


 Ha ha thanks a lot mate :thumb:



pastanchicken said:


> very impressive mate


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

big silver back said:


> The Ukbff welsh mate, o90s inters... Nerves are kicking in now :confused1:


nothing to be nervous about mate 

you'll be great  :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

big silver back said:


> The Ukbff welsh mate, o90s inters... Nerves are kicking in now :confused1:


nerves my ass.......that's the rush you get before the battle begins:cool:


----------



## big silver back

Khaos said:


> nerves my ass.......that's the rush you get before the battle begins:cool:


Ha ha lets hope i got the armoury to do the battle justice!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome dude.

What type of training have you followed? I remember reading you did a lot of powerlifting/strongman, is that correct?


----------



## big silver back

chrisj22 said:


> Looking awesome dude.
> 
> What type of training have you followed? I remember reading you did a lot of powerlifting/strongman, is that correct?


 Yes mate have done lots of heavy basic lifting, kept lifting heavy right through my prep and suprisingly kept my strength, monday managed to do 200kg on the bench for 5 clean reps at just over 15st so really happy with that!!


----------



## XJPX

looking v gd mate, will b reali gd competing against u, will b a gd line up  and no more u wont make the british nonsense cos thts jus illy talk, ur weighing 15 stone wat now? i was 15 5 this morn but stil too watery  , need to get rid of it grr x


----------



## big silver back

XJPX said:


> looking v gd mate, will b reali gd competing against u, will b a gd line up  and no more u wont make the british nonsense cos thts jus illy talk, ur weighing 15 stone wat now? i was 15 5 this morn but stil too watery  , need to get rid of it grr x


Same as you mate, 15 5 but still got some fat on lowerback and lower abs to rid of yet, hoping to pull a bit tighter in the next 3 weeks! Starting arimadex monday so hoping that will help pull me a bit dryer :confused1: If i make the british (and i genuinly think i wont) it will be great the compete and meet you even tho i'll be a little out of my league!! What you hoping to come in at mate?


----------



## XJPX

big silver back said:


> Same as you mate, 15 5 but still got some fat on lowerback and lower abs to rid of yet, hoping to pull a bit tighter in the next 3 weeks! Starting arimadex monday so hoping that will help pull me a bit dryer :confused1: If i make the british (and i genuinly think i wont) it will be great the compete and meet you even tho i'll be a little out of my league!! What you hoping to come in at mate?


sounds gd mate, url defo make finals and u wont b out of ur depth either thats for sur... url see  , erm not toooo fussed about weight jus going by mirror but i think qualifier il cum in 15 exactly maybe a pound or so under, then for the brits wud look to tighten up another 5 or so pounds again x


----------



## big silver back

XJPX said:


> sounds gd mate, url defo make finals and u wont b out of ur depth either thats for sur... url see  , erm not toooo fussed about weight jus going by mirror but i think qualifier il cum in 15 exactly maybe a pound or so under, then for the brits wud look to tighten up another 5 or so pounds again x


 Yeah i am hoping do to the same


----------



## big silver back

Ok this is the update pic before the show, really dont want any more pics because im feeling flater and flater, hopefully the next pics will be of a top 3 placing so fingers crossed!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## hilly

very impressed pal. have you had some1 helping with ure diet/prep?

Its shocking looking at ure avatar pic. getting big has definatly worked


----------



## big silver back

hilly said:


> very impressed pal. have you had some1 helping with ure diet/prep?
> 
> Its shocking looking at ure avatar pic. getting big has definatly worked


 No mate, just did a bit of research and went for it! was gonna folk out for a prep guy but then i thought it would be more of a challenge doing it all by myself and tbh dieting isnt rocket science its just a matter of sticking to it as you know mate :beer:


----------



## XJPX

realli impressed with tht pic mate well dun, work hard next few weeks and it will b trophy time  x


----------



## big silver back

XJPX said:


> realli impressed with tht pic mate well dun, work hard next few weeks and it will b trophy time  x


 Fingers crossed! thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

What a transformation from your avi pic! Good luck for your comp, hope all your hard work pays off hun.


----------



## big silver back

Bettyboo said:


> What a transformation from your avi pic! Good luck for your comp, hope all your hard work pays off hun.


 Thanks a lot  Only a few more weeks and its lay-ins in the morning no getting up at 5.30 for pre-work cardio and eating pizza and kebabs!!!! lol :thumb: cant wait


----------



## Titchy Dan

Only had a quick flick through this

looks a great thread and you`re doing incredibly well, keep it up you look great and you`ll look even better on comp day


----------



## Bettyboo

I have never had a kebab the smell puts me off yuk lol but if tahts what you want after you win hehe go for it


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate looking freaking awesome... you have wicked condition and great density and thickness...


----------



## big silver back

Titchy Dan said:


> Only had a quick flick through this
> 
> looks a great thread and you`re doing incredibly well, keep it up you look great and you`ll look even better on comp day


Thanks mate :thumbup1:



Bettyboo said:


> I have never had a kebab the smell puts me off yuk lol but if tahts what you want after you win hehe go for it


I aint fussed on them either but after all these months of dieting im just craving everything!!!


----------



## big silver back

chilisi said:


> Good luck in the show mate. Would have liked to have been there to shout some support, but I'm away..
> 
> I wouldn't say your looking flat


 Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

God said:


> Looking fantastic mate. A real thick dense look to your physique. Can tell you've been training a long time. Keep it going, can't wait to see your stage pics. Out of interest what's your height?


 Thank you mate, im a shorty, about 5 7 :whistling:



Greyphantom said:


> Mate looking freaking awesome... you have wicked condition and great density and thickness...


 Cheers mate


----------



## big silver back

Grolsch24 said:


> wow massive


 :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

Just saw the update pic, fvck me your a unit! Seriously vascular! How long till show day now?


----------



## big silver back

Ryan16 said:


> Just saw the update pic, fvck me your a unit! Seriously vascular! How long till show day now?


 Cheers mate  3 weeks sunday, still got a bit to come off yet hopefully i got time!!! :confused1: this competing thing is far to stressfull!!! :cursing:


----------



## chrisj22

Absolute tank.


----------



## bigacb

chrisj22 said:


> Absolute tank.


Agreed you should definatly qualify! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

chrisj22 said:


> Absolute tank.


 Thanks mate 



bigacb said:


> Agreed you should definatly qualify! :thumb:


 I wish i had a bit more confidence in myself!! cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g

Good proportions, good size and condition looking very good, mate you will do well. good luck for the rest of the prep


----------



## big silver back

laurie g said:


> Good proportions, good size and condition looking very good, mate you will do well. good luck for the rest of the prep


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## bigkiwi

Just caught up with your journal you fukn big unit - keep up the good work buddy


----------



## Uriel

Mate don't let the head trick you - you are one large gristley [email protected], plenty of muscle mass on the and in good nick.

You are a bit like me, mature, carrying a bit O fat to start with along with plenty of muscle (tho you have more you fuker), it's good for me to see just how lean you've got.

I'll be picking your brains like fuk.

Very best of luck in the final prep and show


----------



## big silver back

bigkiwi said:


> Just caught up with your journal you fukn big unit - keep up the good work buddy


 Thanks for that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Uriel said:


> Mate don't let the head trick you - you are one large gristley [email protected], plenty of muscle mass on the and in good nick.
> 
> You are a bit like me, mature, carrying a bit O fat to start with along with plenty of muscle (tho you have more you fuker), it's good for me to see just how lean you've got.
> 
> I'll be picking your brains like fuk.
> 
> Very best of luck in the final prep and show


Yes i agree i was really really one fat fcuker!! Before i started my prep i just about fitting into 42in waist trousers!!!! The big 40 next year so i thought it was now or never and if i can do it anyone can!!! So by all means mate pick away, thanks for comment :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

big silver back said:


> Cheers mate  3 weeks sunday, still got a bit to come off yet hopefully i got time!!! :confused1: this competing thing is far to stressfull!!! :cursing:


no probs :thumb: what weight you sitting at just now ? do you have a number in your head that you want to drop to or just going by the mirror?


----------



## big silver back

Ryan16 said:


> no probs :thumb: what weight you sitting at just now ? do you have a number in your head that you want to drop to or just going by the mirror?


 Yeah just using the mirror, aint had any bodyfat tests or anything just going my how vascular im getting. Hoping to be competing at 15st mate


----------



## s4m

Looking awesome mate! carry on the good work..... not long now!


----------



## big silver back

s4m said:


> Looking awesome mate! carry on the good work..... not long now!


 Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

big silver back said:


> Yeah just using the mirror, aint had any bodyfat tests or anything just going my how vascular im getting. Hoping to be competing at 15st mate


well your seriously vascular atm lol, cool, what weight you at just now?


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking great.

Loads of thick dense muscle and the conditioning is coming through.

See you at the finals:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Ryan16 said:


> well your seriously vascular atm lol, cool, what weight you at just now?


 atm, 15 5 so i should drop that in the next few weeks hopefully


----------



## big silver back

Rotsocks said:


> Looking great.
> 
> Loads of thick dense muscle and the conditioning is coming through.
> 
> See you at the finals:thumb:


Thanks mate, What class you in?


----------



## big silver back

romper stomper said:


> I think you've fcuked it mate looking at the last pic
> 
> There is no freaking way for an Allied Carpet sponsorship NOW -but not to worry i am now speaking with Bic and Gillette - and the final one would be Brut 33 - i am sure that is one of your faves


Ha ha im counting on you to get me some sponsorship, as it goes, i love brut!! :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Awesome physique mate, I love that thick dense look :thumbup1:

Just asking as I havent been keeping up with the journal, but are the legs a match for the upper? I'd be massively shocked if that werent the case as your too thickly built not to have put your time in shiifting some serious leg weights IMO and your a short ar5e like me :lol:


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> Ok this is the update pic before the show, really dont want any more pics because im feeling flater and flater, hopefully the next pics will be of a top 3 placing so fingers crossed!!!!! :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 43331


ooooooooooooooooooooh fuking yes butty,yes indeed!!!!! looking top mate:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

StephenC said:


> Awesome physique mate, I love that thick dense look :thumbup1:
> 
> Just asking as I havent been keeping up with the journal, but are the legs a match for the upper? I'd be massively shocked if that werent the case as your too thickly built not to have put your time in shiifting some serious leg weights IMO and your a short ar5e like me :lol:


 Yeah legs as bad as my upper body!!! :whistling: ha ha no legs are ok proberly in better condition than my top half in fact, thats the good thing with us shortys!!! :lol:


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooh fuking yes butty,yes indeed!!!!! looking top mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate feeling awful at the moment tho, flat, empty cant seem to get a pump no energy!!! is this the norm or what? :confused1:


----------



## weeman

totally normal matey and all the signs your exactly where you need to be


----------



## bigkiwi

Stay focused mate through the few tough weeks ahead.....don't get head fuked with the mirror you know youre going to be flat without the carbs


----------



## Razorblade

15.5 st? Look heavier than that mate and i mean lean tissue :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> totally normal matey and all the signs your exactly where you need to be


Thank god for that!!! :thumbup1:



bigkiwi said:


> Stay focused mate through the few tough weeks ahead.....don't get head fuked with the mirror you know youre going to be flat without the carbs


 I know your right mate, thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Razorblade said:


> 15.5 st? Look heavier than that mate and i mean lean tissue :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate, thats the advantage of being short i guess


----------



## Guest

> thats the advantage of being short i guess


whats co*k size got to do with it- keep focused man !!!


----------



## big silver back

romper stomper said:


> whats co*k size got to do with it- keep focused man !!!


 Ha ha cheers mate :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big silver back said:


> Ok this is the update pic before the show, really dont want any more pics because im feeling flater and flater, hopefully the next pics will be of a top 3 placing so fingers crossed!!!!! :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 43331


1 word

beast :beer:


----------



## Rotsocks

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, What class you in?


Just spectating mate


----------



## big silver back

Incredible Bulk said:


> 1 word
> 
> beast :beer:


 Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Rotsocks said:


> Just spectating mate


C'mon mate get yourself up on that stage, dont leave all that training go to waste!!!! :thumb:


----------



## WWR

jeasus if i can eventually look like you i'll die a happy man!

best of luck for the comp (you will place this no problem!!)


----------



## big silver back

WWR said:


> jeasus if i can eventually look like you i'll die a happy man!
> 
> best of luck for the comp (you will place this no problem!!)


Thanks mate, its great comments like that what keeps me focused :thumb:


----------



## 3752

excellant front DBL bicep mate but the question everyone is thinking but not asking is what you like from the back and below the waist....


----------



## kingy_88

good luck mate looking very good like pscarb said were are those legs lol


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> excellant front DBL bicep mate but the question everyone is thinking but not asking is what you like from the back and below the waist....





kingy_88 said:


> good luck mate looking very good like pscarb said were are those legs lol


Ha ha i gotta keep a few suprises!!! :lol: I think im the same everywhere tbh, no real strong points


----------



## TH0R

big silver back said:


> Ha ha i gotta keep a few suprises!!! :lol: I think im the same everywhere tbh, *no real strong points*


 :lol: :lol: Yeah, right

Looking good mate, keep at it:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Ha ha i gotta keep a few suprises!!! :lol: I think im the same everywhere tbh, no real *strong points*


those 2 fukcing arms look like strong points to me mate....but to be honest you are a big dude and hard with it it is nice to see a guy who is good being humble.......


----------



## big silver back

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: Yeah, right
> 
> Looking good mate, keep at it:thumbup1:


Ha ha, Cheers mate


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> those 2 fukcing arms look like strong points to me mate....but to be honest you are a big dude and hard with it it is nice to see a guy who is good being humble.......


Thanks mate, means a lot coming from an athlete of your caliber :thumb: It doesn't cost anything to be nice, theres enough pr1cks giving the sport a bad name has it is!! Its the guys like yourself who is always giving good positive advice to everyone who puts the sport in light it should be in and makes me proud to be part of it, keep up the good work Paul, P.s. I'll be at the Universe suporting you and i WILL be cornering you to pump your brains for advice and no doupt do your head in so be warned!!! ha ha :lol:


----------



## 3752

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, means a lot coming from an athlete of your caliber :thumb: It doesn't cost anything to be nice, theres enough pr1cks giving the sport a bad name has it is!! *Its the guys like yourself who is always giving good positive advice to everyone who puts the sport in light it should be in and makes me proud to be part of it, keep up the good work Paul*, P.s. I'll be at the Universe suporting you and i WILL be cornering you to pump your brains for advice and no doupt do your head in so be warned!!! ha ha :lol:


believe me mate i appreciate those words buddy its a shame more don't stop to think who has helped them along the way....

by all means come and corner me at the Universe buddy i am going into that show with no expectations so will not be as stressed as i would normally be at the finals....


----------



## chris2678

show us your legs in next pic


----------



## big silver back

chris2678 said:


> show us your legs in next pic


 Will do, try and get one up tomorrow.... even though im so flat and depleted now they look like they should be hanging out of a nest!!! :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> believe me mate i appreciate those words buddy its a shame more don't stop to think who has helped them along the way....
> 
> by all means come and corner me at the Universe buddy i am going into that show with no expectations so will not be as stressed as i would normally be at the finals....


Dont underestimate yourself mate, you was huge at the britain and i think you know what you have to do to up it a notch for the universe. Your more than worthy to be on that stage mate, give it everything and you'll do some damage!!! and whatever happens just to compete on that stage is something most will only ever dream of! :thumbup1:


----------



## mini-me

Hey my first post, I only signed up so I could look at the pics after reading some of the comments, wow you are fooking huge. What do family and friends say about the huge change? Oh and do you intend to stay lean all year round from now on?


----------



## big silver back

mini-me said:


> Hey my first post, I only signed up so I could look at the pics after reading some of the comments, wow you are fooking huge. What do family and friends say about the huge change? Oh and do you intend to stay lean all year round from now on?


Wow i'm honoured to be the reason for your first post, hope its the first of many :thumb: , It haven't made difference to friends and family, apart from wife and kids keep telling me im a real grumpy b...... while dieting!! but fair play they are putting up with me well  what is funny tho is people i haven't seen for a few months asking have i been ill, am i ok? etc. Has for staying this kind of weight, i could never keep it going im a fattish kind of body type and ive literily got to starve myself to stay like this and tbh im a real gutsy fcuker so it would be impossible for me :lol: Thanks for the comment mate :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

No glaring strong points = nice balanced physique:thumb:

Me likey x


----------



## Razorblade

Do you come from a powerlifting background mate? and what do you mean no strong points?lmfao youre looking thick everywhere!!!


----------



## big silver back

ElfinTan said:


> No glaring strong points = nice balanced physique:thumb:
> 
> Me likey x


 Thanks thats nice to hear :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Razorblade said:


> Do you come from a powerlifting background mate? and what do you mean no strong points?lmfao youre looking thick everywhere!!!


 Thanks mate, yeah done a fair bit of heavy lifting over the years and its def helped with my prep, i thinks its helped me hang onto my muscle while dieting


----------



## james12345

Any updates? Shows on 14th isn't it mate?


----------



## round 2

Been reading your posts for a while now and you seem a genuine nice bloke.

Lookin like granite gl on the show m8:thumbup1:

How much weight you dropped (I remember the pics you put up in the "photos you look big in" thread:lol:


----------



## BB_999

Only just seen this thread, looking awesome mate, great transformation.


----------



## big silver back

james12345 said:


> Any updates? Shows on 14th isn't it mate?


 12th mate, stressed out to the max now!!! :crying:


----------



## big silver back

round 2 said:


> Been reading your posts for a while now and you seem a genuine nice bloke.
> 
> Lookin like granite gl on the show m8:thumbup1:
> 
> How much weight you dropped (I remember the pics you put up in the "photos you look big in" thread:lol:


 Thanks mate :thumb: lost 7st now i look like a corpse!!!! :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Rich-B said:


> Only just seen this thread, looking awesome mate, great transformation.


Thanks mate


----------



## big silver back

1 week to go just a quick update pic, really really flat and depleted!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

big silver back said:


> 1 week to go just a quick update pic, really really flat and depleted!!
> 
> View attachment 43863


and the overall goes to "big silver back gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiillllaaaaaaaaaaaaa"

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

lol

lookin great mate ! mass monster


----------



## EssexMalRider

big silver back said:


> 1 week to go just a quick update pic, really really flat and depleted!!
> 
> View attachment 43863


Weighing in at ?


----------



## mal

are you on carb depletion now,you dont look that flat tbh,looking

good mate.


----------



## powdy 123

good thread and looking gr8 m8 :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> and the overall goes to "big silver back gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiillllaaaaaaaaaaaaa"
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> lol
> 
> lookin great mate ! mass monster


Ha ha cheers mate


----------



## big silver back

EssexMalRider said:


> Weighing in at ?


 Around 15st at the moment mate


----------



## big silver back

mal said:


> are you on carb depletion now,you dont look that flat tbh,looking
> 
> good mate.


yeah started my depletion now, feeling like crap! thanks butty


----------



## big silver back

powdy 123 said:


> good thread and looking gr8 m8 :thumb:


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DGS

crazy arms and chest bro, Good luck pal.


----------



## big silver back

DGS said:


> crazy arms and chest bro, Good luck pal.


 Thank you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## EssexMalRider

big silver back said:


> Around 15st at the moment mate


Coming in at a lean 95kg . Nice :thumb:

Can see the vascularity in the legs. Excellent!

What weight were you in your avvy?

We're all rooting for ya BSB, you'll do yourself proud! :beer:


----------



## mal

big silver back said:


> yeah started my depletion now, feeling like crap! thanks butty


how many 20-30 a day,morning,how much water you on thats

the hardest i found,i was doing 12 bottles a day lol


----------



## big silver back

EssexMalRider said:


> Coming in at a lean 95kg . Nice :thumb:
> 
> Can see the vascularity in the legs. Excellent!
> 
> What weight were you in your avvy?
> 
> We're all rooting for ya BSB, you'll do yourself proud! :beer:


 Thanks mate, really appreciate that. in the avvi im about 22st :wacko:


----------



## big silver back

mal said:


> how many 20-30 a day,morning,how much water you on thats
> 
> the hardest i found,i was doing 12 bottles a day lol


 zero now mate, im to carb sensitive, 10lt of water a day!!!! i think i'll just sit in the toilet for 4 days :laugh:


----------



## mal

big silver back said:


> zero now mate, im to carb sensitive, 10lt of water a day!!!! i think i'll just sit in the toilet for 4 days :laugh:


 the changes are the best at this point,crazy like espesh when

loading,keep it simple.what weight do you think youl go back

to off season,i think 18-19 would good for your frame.


----------



## EssexMalRider

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, really appreciate that. in the avvi im about 22st :wacko:


Obviously an excellent starting place to chisel out solid form.

Bloody hell to 10lt of water. You cant get much done in a day surely. If you're not drinking you must be p1ssing! :lol:


----------



## big silver back

mal said:


> the changes are the best at this point,crazy like espesh when
> 
> loading,keep it simple.what weight do you think youl go back
> 
> to off season,i think 18-19 would good for your frame.


 Its been so hard for me to get down to this i dont want to go back to heavy so yeah you are right, 18, maybe even 17... i'll see how clean i can eat after all this is over! ha ha


----------



## Greyphantom

Looking freaking awesome... can see the flatness but cant wait to see your comp pics once you have filled out and dialled in...


----------



## 3752

remember mate this week you will look worse before you get better....


----------



## Galtonator

JESUS thats beastly


----------



## big silver back

Greyphantom said:


> Looking freaking awesome... can see the flatness but cant wait to see your comp pics once you have filled out and dialled in...


 Thanks mate, hope it all pans out like i hope :confused1:


----------



## big silver back

Pscarb said:


> remember mate this week you will look worse before you get better....


 Thank god for that cause i cant look any worst than i do at the moment!!! :whistling:


----------



## big silver back

Galtonator said:


> JESUS thats beastly


 Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

Looking awesome mate, good set a legs on ya  ( non **** way :lol: )


----------



## Winston1436114700

Jaw dropping progress from your avi to what you are now, fooking huuuuge im still in awe from the 1st pic you posted!


----------



## big silver back

Ryan16 said:


> Looking awesome mate, good set a legs on ya  ( non **** way :lol: )


Ha ha cheers mate



Winston said:


> Jaw dropping progress from your avi to what you are now, fooking huuuuge im still in awe from the 1st pic you posted!


Thanks mate, its been a long old road... so much easier to be fat!!!! :lol:


----------



## bigacb




----------



## TH0R

BSB, you deserve massive praise mate, dropping 100lbs is just mind blowing:bounce:

your gonna look superb come comp day bud

Well done:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

... so much easier to be fat!!!! :lol:


----------



## big silver back

tel3563 said:


> BSB, you deserve massive praise mate, dropping 100lbs is just mind blowing:bounce:
> 
> your gonna look superb come comp day bud
> 
> Well done:thumb:


Thanks mate means a lot :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

So much easier to be fat, but so much more rewarding to be lean and muscluar :beer:


----------



## bigkiwi

Have a good week bud and don't buy into the mind games from the mirror


----------



## big silver back

bigkiwi said:


> Have a good week bud and don't buy into the mind games from the mirror


 Thanks mate, thats good advice..... its gonna be a long week!!!!


----------



## English_Muscle

Dont post too much, but just read thru the whole thread and had to comment.

BSB you are jaw-droppingly, mind-numbingly impressive, Mate you are a huge inspiration to all - those who have been in this game for years, and those like myself who are only just starting out. Not only due to the weight loss and overall transformation, but the sheer amount of size you're carrying (not to mention crazy condition).

I have no doubt you'll turn some heads, and place well! Can only imagine what it must be like to see a bloke like you crossing the street or in the supermarket!

Also had to comment that throughout the thread i couldnt help but be struck by how genuinely humble and how much of a nice guy you come across as, which is great to see from such a scary looking fcuker!! haha

Thanks mate, threads like these that remind me why this site is so great. Im sure you dont need reminding, just keep doing what you're doing, and nail the show! Goodluck fella


----------



## big silver back

English_Muscle said:


> Dont post too much, but just read thru the whole thread and had to comment.
> 
> BSB you are jaw-droppingly, mind-numbingly impressive, Mate you are a huge inspiration to all - those who have been in this game for years, and those like myself who are only just starting out. Not only due to the weight loss and overall transformation, but the sheer amount of size you're carrying (not to mention crazy condition).
> 
> I have no doubt you'll turn some heads, and place well! Can only imagine what it must be like to see a bloke like you crossing the street or in the supermarket!
> 
> Also had to comment that throughout the thread i couldnt help but be struck by how genuinely humble and how much of a nice guy you come across as, which is great to see from such a scary looking fcuker!! haha
> 
> Thanks mate, threads like these that remind me why this site is so great. Im sure you dont need reminding, just keep doing what you're doing, and nail the show! Goodluck fella


Thanks very much for taking the time to post that mate, its really makes me happy to know im a insparation to others and if i can do it anyone can. Its people like yourself who make it all worth while, theres a lot of great guys in this sport not just the punchy tight tshirt boys out on the p1ss every weekend! It is a great site with so many helpfull and polite people, so keep posting mate (especaily ones like that witch boost my eago!! ha ha) Thanks again mate for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Can't believe it's the same bloke as in your Avvy. Looking awesome mate. Best of luck in your show. Looking forward to show day pics!


----------



## StephenC

big silver back said:


> 1 week to go just a quick update pic, really really flat and depleted!!
> 
> View attachment 43863


Only been peeking in here n there to try n keep up, but ffs mate it has to be said and I really do mean it... fooking nice kitchen:lol:

Oh, not looking too shabby either ya monster:thumb:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Looking good Bro, all the Best for Sunday. :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> Can't believe it's the same bloke as in your Avvy. Looking awesome mate. Best of luck in your show. Looking forward to show day pics!


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

StephenC said:


> Only been peeking in here n there to try n keep up, but ffs mate it has to be said and I really do mean it... fooking nice kitchen:lol:
> 
> Oh, not looking too shabby either ya monster:thumb:


Yeah the kitchen aint bad, ill try and get a few more pics up of it :lol:


----------



## big silver back

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Looking good Bro, all the Best for Sunday. :thumb:


 Thanks butty, be could to catch up :thumb:


----------



## miles2345

Lookin good mate remember sittin next to you at the NABBA WEST, good luck for Sunday n look forward to seein you on stage in 30 days time in Nottingham!!


----------



## big silver back

miles2345 said:


> Lookin good mate remember sittin next to you at the NABBA WEST, good luck for Sunday n look forward to seein you on stage in 30 days time in Nottingham!!


 Thanks mate, yeah i remember, you took up 2 seats you big f.....!!! ha ha. I'll be at the british mate but not on stage, dont think i'll make it that far which isn't a bad thing dont want to compete against you!!! :lol: Good luck tho mate im sure you'll smash it :thumb:


----------



## blackbeard

big silver back said:


> Thanks mate, yeah i remember, you took up 2 seats you big f.....!!! ha ha. I'll be at the british mate but not on stage, dont think i'll make it that far which isn't a bad thing dont want to compete against you!!! :lol: Good luck tho mate im sure you'll smash it :thumb:


You're being so humble big silver back,i can't say you're definitely going to qualify as i have no idea who you're going to be up against but your pics show some seriously thick muscle which only comes from years of heavy lifting.It's gonna take a beast and a half to beat you and your conditioning looks spot on so someone smaller and more ripped can't pip you to the post.You say that you're dreading getting up there on stage and it is out of most peoples comfort zone being scrutinized by a big audience in a little pair of briefs but try and enjoy it, i'll be very surprised if you're not on that Nottingham stage in a few weeks time.Best of luck.


----------



## TH0R

Fairly busy this weekend BSB, if I don't get back here then have a great day and enjoy it

and

*GO GET 'EM BIG BOY* :thumb:

Good Luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

good luck for the weekend pal


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck for sunday mate, might not get the chance to post again before then, will be thinking of you and yelling your name... come on you monster...!!!!


----------



## hertderg

Not posted on your thread so far mate but I've followed your progress and enjoyed reading your journey. I didn't not want to take the opportunity to wish you all the best and congratulate you and nailing your prep, your seem such a humble bloke and a true inspiration to many board members here.

Enjoy every minute of show day.

All the best.


----------



## Ryan16

Good luck for sunday buddy! Be sure to give us updates as soon as possible on how you did :thumb: !


----------



## Winston1436114700

Will pics be put up of the show????

Hope so.


----------



## weeman

go on butty,this is it!!!! good luck for Sunday you big fuker!!


----------



## doylejlw

Good luck with show mate, sure you'll look quality up there! :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

A real big thank you to everybody who have taken the time to comment, you dont know how much it has ment to me, its been very difficult for me as it is for every athlete and all your positive feedback and comments have really kept me focused when at times i wanted to pack at in and just order a 18in pizza!!! Thanks for all the good luck posts again you dont know how much i appreciate it, means so much to m. At the moment still carbing up and trying to fill out for tomorrow, im a quivering wreck but hopefully should be full and tight by then, thanks everyone i'll get some show pics up tomorrow night whatever happens :thumb:


----------



## fats

Just to echo everyone elses comments. You come across as very humble, modest and level headed. All the best for Sunday, good luck.


----------



## Big Dawg

Tremendous discipline to get into that shape mate, as we all know. Been following this for a while - tremendous progress and an awesome amount of muscle! Knock 'em dead mate!

Don't know if you've covered it but how are you handling depletion/ carbing up?


----------



## bigbob33

Good luck mate! Although I'm sure from the pics you're not going to need it


----------



## Dig

Good luck mate, look fantastic!!!

If you have a bit of spare time you should enter a benchpress comp for a bit of fun, cant see many people beating you!


----------



## LittleChris

All the best you animal


----------



## james12345

good luck bro.. smash em!


----------



## mal

dont freeze on the stage:laugh: ide say good luck but you dont need it

tbh.


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy enjoy it


----------



## big silver back

Thanks again everyone, really appeicate you all taking the time to wish me luck so fingers crossed, absolutely sh1tting myself now!!! pics tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## round 2

GL Mate.

Im atually a bit excited:lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mikazagreat

Post competition pics as soon as u get them


----------



## Ryan16

What time does the show start and finish mate? You taking it easy after or going for a post show binge session  ?


----------



## bigsteve1974

big silver back said:


> A quick update pic, 5 weeks out and still haven't shaved!! lol
> 
> View attachment 43111


wow only just seen this thread ... well done mate.... done very well/..

kick some ass on sunday

Steve


----------



## 3752

All the best for tomorrow mate, I won't say good luck as hard work and discipline got you this far luck has fukcd all to do with it.....

Just remember to enjoy the experience on stage hell you have earnt it......


----------



## gsxr1000k6

f,,,k me you look massive mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done for the progress you have made, and all the hard work you have put in. Hope show goes well for you. x


----------



## hertderg

Any updates ???


----------



## WWR

x2


----------



## round 2

WWR said:


> x2


x3 lol:thumb:


----------



## ostrain

Any news yet??


----------



## 3752

Bsb got 2nd place although been told he should of got 1st he looked really good, got told the main attraction was Justin Trollope against Jordan jones


----------



## roy

Tell all please??


----------



## TH0R

Thats brilliant news, 2nd place is nothing to snuff at in your first comp

Well done BSB


----------



## Ryan16

shame he didnt get first, 2nd on his first show tho is still good tho  well done bsb! what was his class paul ?


----------



## coflex

excellent news. well done!!!


----------



## roy

AWESOME!!!! Well done bsb..


----------



## Winston1436114700

Congrats mate! Hardwork paid off.....now go eat some junk!!


----------



## blackbeard

Top 2 to qualify as usual right?


----------



## ostrain

Congrats BSB, we knew you'd do damage..


----------



## doylejlw

well done mate glad to hear you done well :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done:thumb:


----------



## Ser

Well Done BSB!!!!!!!!  Thats an awesome result:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## round 2

Well done m8. get some pics up when ya get a chance:thumb:


----------



## WWR

fcuking nice one, 2nd is a bloody great result!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Awesome mate!!! Get those pics up asap!!!


----------



## DB

Congrats mate! Well deserved from the pics in this thread


----------



## weeman

GO ON!! well done butty!!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

GET IN mate... well done 2nd on the first showing, proves there are great things to come... awesome stuff...


----------



## big silver back

Well im on cloud 9, wasn'st expecting a placing so second is a dream come true, everybody at the show was shocked i didn't win but i think the guy who beat me was a deserved winner (and speaking to him back stage a real nice guy too) I chatted to so many uk muscle members (you all know who you are) all fantastic people and a real pleasure to speak to, infact everyone i spoke to and met yesterday were really great and makes the sport a pleasure to be part of!! Thanks again to everyone here who have taken the time to post, wishing me luck, etc it really has ment a hell of a lot to me  When my wife comes home from work i'll get her to put some pics up, im worst than useless with computers!! Thanks again everyone :thumb:


----------



## james12345

awesome mate glad your so happy!


----------



## fitdog

Well done mate, i look forward to those pictures!


----------



## 3752

glad you are on cloud 9 buddy....

spoke to Big Steve yesterday and he said you looked great....


----------



## Bri

Well done mate, you deserved it!


----------



## hrfc

well done yesturday mate, there was a good few gasps from the audience when u got on stage and pulled out that monstrous most muscular! never seen a more drawn in face either good work!


----------



## gumballdom

God said:


> Well done, great result. Look forward to the pics.


x 2, congrats :beer:


----------



## fats

And just to repeat everyone else.... Congratulations and get those pics up!!!! :beer:


----------



## hertderg

well done mate, as said by many 2nd place is a fantastic achievement . Looking forward to seeing the pictures later.


----------



## Ryan16

Glad you enjoyed the experience matey! Get those pics up asap :thumb: does placing second get you through to finals or anything?


----------



## chrisj28

Big well done buddy glad you enjoyed the experience


----------



## micky07

Excellent result mate, well done.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Well done!!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood

Well done you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## big silver back

Cheers guys lost the bloody lead for my camera to computer, get one today somewhere and i'll def get those pics up later!!! Still in a bit of a daze, cant get over i actually made top 3!!!!!! yesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dawg

Hurry up mate!!


----------



## nutnut

can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Davo

Looks like theres some pics on Eric Guys facebook, looked great, unlucky not to win!


----------



## bigacb

Well done mate you deserve it! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Some pics, more coming :thumb:


----------



## big silver back




----------



## big silver back




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

hey mate fantastic progress and you look awsome !

one slight criticism i have or should i say , a question i have is - why are your legs smaller than your upper body ? like slightly disproportioned ?

your legs are great and your upper body is great but your upper body seems much much bigger in comparrison ? why is that ? did you not train your legs for ages or did you get an injury in your legs or somthing ?

no disrespect at all mate, just wondering why that is ?

is it purely genetic ? both upper body and legs are amazing but just seem a little bit out of proportion ?

well done anyway mate, ****ing mass monster


----------



## big silver back




----------



## big silver back

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> hey mate fantastic progress and you look awsome !
> 
> one slight criticism i have or should i say , a question i have is - why are your legs smaller than your upper body ? like slightly disproportioned ?
> 
> your legs are great and your upper body is great but your upper body seems much much bigger in comparrison ? why is that ? did you not train your legs for ages or did you get an injury in your legs or somthing ?
> 
> no disrespect at all mate, just wondering why that is ?
> 
> is it purely genetic ? both upper body and legs are amazing but just seem a little bit out of proportion ?
> 
> well done anyway mate, ****ing mass monster


Yeah your right mate proportions aint the best, i dont think my legs are small just overpowered by my upper body, something i really need to work on for next year. Its the first time ive ever got into shape and you cant really see what your week points are untill all the fats gone so its been worth all the work because im pretty sure i'll bring a better physique next year, cheers for the comment :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Well done mate, you look fckin awsome


----------



## hilly

very impressive for a first outing pal. loadsa time to bring ure your legs.


----------



## big silver back

Jay.32 said:


> Well done mate, you look fckin awsome


Cheers butty now c'mon and get your ass on stage!!!! 



hilly said:


> very impressive for a first outing pal. loadsa time to bring ure your legs.


Thanks mate, i'll think im even gonna squat xmas day now! :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

silverback i never said they were small lol, i said "in comparison with your upper body they look small" still massive compared to mines lol !

well as mentioned above plenty of time to bring them up  you look like you can handle a heavy weight across your back so get squatting til the cows come home lol 

fantastic achievements and soak up all the glory  you deserve it and done yourself proud 

well done


----------



## Big Dawg

Echo what's been said mate. You were absolutely shredded, which is a great achievement for your first show. Legs were proportionally smaller, but like you say you've never been in stage condition before and now you can focus on bringing them up for next year. Great stuff mate!


----------



## big silver back

God said:


> Look very good indeed, should be very proud of your achievements. Do you have a half decent before picture as it would be good to see just how big the transformation was?


Thanks mate, all the pics i have before i look like a whale, but i'll dig some out for fun :laugh:



romper stomper said:


> Well done big boy - you were worried you were going to make an ass of yourself- and you very nearly bagged top spot- you looked as though you very much belonged on that stage mate
> 
> One question - how much weight have you put on since Sunday ???
> 
> keep it lean - easier next time around and you look bigger anyway
> 
> Thanks mate, yeah i really didn't think id place so you can imagine how i feel!! Ive put on about a stone but mainly water weight, i dont feel great so light so ill go back up to about 17st most prob but no heavier, 22st days are gone for me i think :whistling: Thanks for all your posts mate :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> silverback i never said they were small lol, i said "in comparison with your upper body they look small" still massive compared to mines lol !
> 
> well as mentioned above plenty of time to bring them up  you look like you can handle a heavy weight across your back so get squatting til the cows come home lol
> 
> fantastic achievements and soak up all the glory  you deserve it and done yourself proud
> 
> well done


I know that mate, i was just saying what i thought and i agree with you 100% Thanks again :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

AlasTTTair said:


> Echo what's been said mate. You were absolutely shredded, which is a great achievement for your first show. Legs were proportionally smaller, but like you say you've never been in stage condition before and now you can focus on bringing them up for next year. Great stuff mate!


 Thanks mate exactly what i think to :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg

At least you know you can diet now mate. That'll defo be an empowering thought, esp as you used to be so heavy. I always seem to give up halfway through lol!


----------



## LittleChris

Very pleased you did so well. Humble and down to earth poster with a great physique.

Legs need work, but was your first show and no doubt you will be hammering them 

Once again, great stuff


----------



## big silver back

romper stomper said:


> i know one thing Allied carpets, Bic and Brut are all kicking themsleves now ;o)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



AlasTTTair said:


> At least you know you can diet now mate. That'll defo be an empowering thought, esp as you used to be so heavy. I always seem to give up halfway through lol!


I know that feeling mate!!! but if i can do it anyone can so get yourself up on that stage cmon dont leave all that training go to waste!!!!


----------



## Heineken

Well done mate


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate looking freaking awesome... great thickness and density in the upper body and legs will easily match... nice work and well deserved placing... must have been close between you and the guy that won though cos tbh I think you edged it slightly...


----------



## Rekless

MONSTER!!!


----------



## Guest

Excellent showing mate.

how long did your prep take all in? Just curious


----------



## defdaz

Well done big man, you looked fantastic!


----------



## EssexMalRider

Tip top mate!

The only person that wasn't expecting that result was you.

I'm sure everyone agrees that we look forward to following your progression to the top spot in the next comp you line up in.l


----------



## Ryan16

Looking awesome mate! Condition came in nicely! Was any of the 2 guys next to you in the pics the one who got first? And also any back shots cause your lat spread looks insane!! Well done buddy :beer:


----------



## russforever

your as wide as a lorry  gratz mate!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Massive well done mate. Unbelievable how much you have achieved!

[email protected] LOL.


----------



## WWR

Holy shiiiiiiit!

Looking great!!!! If i can go into my first show looking like that I'd be freaking head over heels!!

more reps


----------



## round 2

may have come second but defo first in the gun wars:thumbup1: blew em to bits LOL

EDIT: please dont tell me either of the two guys in the pics came first??If so i think not!!You look way tighter and harder.


----------



## TH0R

Got your username right you big Gorilla :lol:

Well deserved mate, whats next??


----------



## big silver back

Thanks guys it was a long old prep, been dieting since xmas so you can imagine seems like for ever but i never would have believed i could acheve the condition i am in those pics so it was well worth it 

This is the top 3 from left to right


----------



## Ryan16

much more size there mate and condidtions near the same as them, close call tbh! btw you look alot like woody harrelson!


----------



## Big Dawg

Ryan16 said:


> much more size there mate and condidtions near the same as them, close call tbh! btw you look alot like woody harrelson!


Agree, a tough call that one. Slightly bigger legs and 5% tighter and you'd have had it mate. In fact, just the 5% tighter and you'd have had it I reckon. I think you've got a more pleasing shape mate and a better flow, so just bring those legs up a bit, 5% tighter and you da man next year! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Very powerfull looking physique mate 

Some big fck off gunnage too, very very impressed

Well done 

Back to hoofing some huge weights in gym eh???


----------



## micky07

Whats next on the agenda then mate?


----------



## Rotsocks

Well done bud.

Tremendous achievement particulary for your 1st show and after having to loose so much weight.


----------



## tom0311

Awesome mate, you're a fcuking tank.


----------



## JB74

just caught up with the thread and what a awesome achivement BSB you must have been buzzing:beer:

nice one


----------



## massmansteve

Just had a look at this bro, well done. Thats some good dieting and prep! Bet you cant wait for the next comp ?


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Just sat and read through from startto finish.

Tremendous transformation, and you looked awesome on stage.

Well done pal you should be proud of yourself.

MB


----------



## big silver back

Cheers everyone, once again great comments, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow, you frikkin huge!!!

massive kudos


----------



## WWR

You are looking freaking sick in your avi mate.


----------



## Simon01

Looking great mate, well done!


----------



## big silver back

Thanks guys


----------

